# Why O & W ?



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

can anyone tell me why Roy of RLT decided to practically specialise in O & W watches ( apart from his own range of course)? There is a lot of watches out there to choose from.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Dan.

I never noticed that Roy specialised in O+W. I dont own an RLT (yet), but I know I have gotten Seiko parts from him, and Tissot too. I know there is whole range of different brands he does stock, actually I think I can remember only one that he specifically said that was asked to be an agent for and he refused because he did not like the quality. I also believe that he has been sourcing different brands on request from people here on the forum every once in while, and at really good prices. I know he is very concerned about customer service and especially after sales service, so I think if he definitely refuses to stock or source a specific brand, you probably do not want that brand anyway.

Ask him if you are looking for something specific, you wont get better advice anywhere else.

(No, he does not pay me to write this stuff.







)

Sorry, I am a bit more dim sometimes than others. I think I understand now, you mean why is there specifically an O+W section on the forum. That is probably because enough members here asked enough questions about O+W, to warrant a seperate little corner just for those guys. Same as with Seiko probably.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

dan18 said:


> can anyone tell me why Roy of RLT decided to practically specialise in O & W watches ( apart from his own range of course)? There is a lot of watches out there to choose from.


Anyone could have a guess, but why not ask Roy? Hes the one selling them







( and lots of others)


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

marius said:


> Hi Dan.
> 
> I never noticed that Roy specialised in O+W. I dont own an RLT (yet), but I know I have gotten Seiko parts from him, and Tissot too. I know there is whole range of different brands he does stock, actually I think I can remember only one that he specifically said that was asked to be an agent for and he refused because he did not like the quality. I also believe that he has been sourcing different brands on request from people here on the forum every once in while, and at really good prices. I know he is very concerned about customer service and especially after sales service, so I think if he definitely refuses to stock or source a specific brand, you probably do not want that brand anyway.
> 
> ...


i phrased the question wrong. i was just wondering why rlt went with O & W when the make is not widely known outside those in the know. maybe i just answered the question myself. anyway, when i get my M5 i will email roy and ask him.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think it's because Roy has built up a great deal of trus tand respect with Mr Wajs over the years and when he was offered the chance of becoming an authorised dealer he jumped at it.

They do have a cult following and Roy's judgement is seldom wrong when it comes to giving his customers what they want.


----------

